
Ask HN: What project management tool does your team use? - carusooneliner
I&#x27;m evaluating project management tools (asana, airtable, clickup, monday, etc.) for a startup of 10 people, across engineering and business teams. Would like to know what teams are using.<p>* What tool and what kind of team? Pros and cons of the tool?<p>* Is it easy to learn for non tech-savvy users?<p>* Does the tool let you see dependencies between tasks? Something like a gantt chart.
======
itsmefaz
All the above tools pretty much do the same, I'd suggest you not to spend time
over-analysing the tools and just pick what you are comfortable in using.

In fact I've found spreadsheets to offer better productivity when I was
running a startup of 5 people.

~~~
enz
I agree. We were using a shared Google Sheet in a 5 people team (3 devs, 1
manager and 1 product owner).

Worked great. However, not sure if it is "scalable" when more people join.

~~~
itsmefaz
Here is one such product that I think might interest you -
[https://www.freshworks.com/agile-project-management-
software...](https://www.freshworks.com/agile-project-management-software/)

------
Strum355
Teamwork Projects Used across various teams in the company, from support,
marketing, HR and developers. Also has Gantt chart but I've never used that
much

